# What's your favorite OS X screensaver module?



## marmoset (Oct 7, 2001)

What's your favorite current screensave module for OS X? What modules would you like to see ported (from After Dark, X11 Screensaver, Windows, or wherever?)


----------



## mrtew (Oct 7, 2001)

I love plasma tunnel, atlantis, and flurry the most for pure beauty, and breve walker for the cool concept, but I use xirtam (matrix spelled backwards) the most because it just looks so good on a tibook.   The savers I'd like to see ported are flying toasters and fish although they do seem a little windoozey now to me.


----------



## jarinteractive (Oct 7, 2001)

I would like to see some of the After Dark modules ported.  How about Lunatic Fringe--the first After Dark screen saver game! That would be awesome. The marbles one was pretty cool, too.

-JARinteractive


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 7, 2001)

I like the quicksilver apple one 
It display's the computer's name on the screen   simple but elegant


----------



## HyperLiteG4 (Oct 8, 2001)

being in the patriotic mood that I've been in for a while, I love the OpenGL one, 'Old Glory'

http://www.versiontracker.com/moreinfo.fcgi?id=11935&db=mac


----------



## sfish (Oct 8, 2001)

I agree with HyperLiteG4.  I'm using Old Glory and it looks really nice!  Although I have to admit I had been using Plasma Tunnel until recently.


----------



## omegaroot (Oct 8, 2001)

I know this is pretty old school but Id like to see the AfterDark 'totally twisted' savers ported over. They were at times a little cheesy but damn I laughed my a$$ off! especially the one where the little kittens got run over by the dude on the lawn mower....hahaaha!!!

btw, I used to have that Matrix saver but reinstalled and now cannot find it again. can someone post a link?


----------



## mrtew (Oct 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by omegaroot _
> *btw, I used to have that Matrix saver but reinstalled and now cannot find it again. can someone post a link? *



It's on VersionTracker at... http://www.versiontracker.com/moreinfo.fcgi?id=10460&db=mac   It's part of the illumineX Screen Saver Pack and it is spelled backwards in case you don't see it at first.   It has some great new settings too...  I like the purple!


----------



## strobe (Oct 8, 2001)

I can't believe Mr Hankey isn't listed


----------



## marmoset (Oct 9, 2001)

> _Originally posted by strobe _
> *I can't believe Mr Hankey isn't listed *



I wanted to list more, of course...

Did they ever rev the Mr. Hankey saver to support sound?  The sound is the best thing about the Windows version, and I could never really get into the OSX version without all the splats and hidey-ho's.

I'd really like to see FlowFazer make a comeback -- that was a wonderful screensaver.  Satori from After Dark would be cool, too.


----------



## .dev.lqd (Oct 9, 2001)

The best screensaver I've found is called Abstract Motion (search versiontracker). Just a lot of polgygons moving over top of eachother. It's not obnoxious, the color choices are pleasant, and the motion is interesting without becoming cliche and irritating. I've been using it for 4 months now.
-stephen


----------



## kilowatt (Oct 9, 2001)

I can't get old glory to run at 1600x1200 on my quicksliver w/GeForce 2mx. But thats no biggy.

I really like sprongies. Its just so darn bizzar! how did they think that one up? 

I've seen some pretty cool screen savers from Linux ported to OS 9 (Remember MaxSaver?). Especially the open gl ones, like stairs and cage and mobius. 

you know, the screen savers that make your head hurt? Those rock!

(currently using that one that has the silver apple on it w/ your host name.... called aqua? Can't remember... oh well.)


----------



## marmoset (Oct 11, 2001)

I have a lot of fun with the Words saver --
it's fun to grab add text files from all
over the net to it.  I've used things from
Project Gutenberg, plus things like
the Rocket Car legend, Steve Albini's
"Some of Your Friends are Already This
F***ed", Neal Stephenson's "In The Beginning Was the Command Line", 
and all kinds of other cool things.


----------



## Leonis (Oct 11, 2001)

I find Aqua Icons (with all icon cycle option ON) is quite cute    It's like the showcase of the applications on my drive 

Too bad it's not on the poll list


----------



## hotani (Oct 12, 2001)

none are as cool as the maya paint effects screensaver.

Sadly, the OSX version is not as cool as the one for winders.


----------

